# Someone operating the Tawas Bay webcam has a sense of humor!!!!!



## Xstream Outfitters (May 4, 2003)

I just checked the webcam this morning and look what they zoomed in on!!! LMAO


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

I wonder if the guy in the shanty is doing any good. :yikes:

Here's the link so you can catch updates.

www.tawasbaycam.com


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

"Um honey, I'm going to be a liitle late......":rant:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Looks like "Lying-ass" Chuck's truck

There is a god


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I have NO sympathy for someone in that persons position!! As my 4th and 5th graders would say, "DUH!!":lol:


----------



## foxangler (Feb 1, 2005)

i was up there this weekend and saw quite a few vehicles on the ice, all the while thinking someone truck is going in...That sucks.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Looks like somebody cracked open their wallet! Note the Tow Truck to the right...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I could have told them that wasn't a real good idea, but nobody asked me. The news is always reporting some idiots getting rescued from ice flows, or vehicles going through the ice at this time of year. And I feel dumb when I slide down a clay bank by accident. Heck, I AM dumb when I slide down a clay bank by accident. Never sunk my truck, though.


----------

